# Where does ColorMunki Save Printer Profiles?



## Michiyo-Fir (Sep 8, 2012)

Related to my other post of computer and printer calibration.

I was wondering where ColorMunki saves the printer profiles (.icc) that I've made.  Just so I don't have to connect each and every computer and redo the printer profiling.  Instead I can just install the .icc in the other computers after calibrating the monitor?

I can't seem to find the profiles though?  It's not under library/colorsync/profiles.  Only my monitor profile is there.

I'm on a mac by the way.


----------

